# Prag's Grandson



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

I jumped the gun on Prag and bought Alcy a :archery: bow today.....from the Dollar Store. I was with Mimi (Prag's wife, Alcy's grandmother) and Alcy shopping in the Dollar Store when  there it was, a black plastic bow with three suction cup arrows. 

Needless to say, it was purchased at the crazy deal of ONLY A DOLLAR! At the moment, he is taking his nap, holding his PaP bow. I promised him that PaP would teach him to shoot the bow Sunday afternoon. 

The archery set came with a small plastic knife. I asked Alcy what he was going to do with it, he said he "don't need no knife, got a bow now".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> I jumped the gun on Prag and bought Alcy a :archery: bow today.....from the Dollar Store. I was with Mimi (Prag's wife, Alcy's grandmother) and Alcy shopping in the Dollar Store when  there it was, a black plastic bow with three suction cup arrows.
> 
> Needless to say, it was purchased at the crazy deal of ONLY A DOLLAR! At the moment, he is taking his nap, holding his PaP bow. I promised him that PaP would teach him to shoot the bow Sunday afternoon.
> 
> The archery set came with a small plastic knife. I asked Alcy what he was going to do with it, he said he "don't need no knife, got a bow now".


he all ready knows ya don't bring a knife to a bowfight.:wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Bees said:


> he all ready knows ya don't bring a knife to a bowfight.:wink:


evidently! still can't figure out why it was in there to begin with! Hope Prag isn't too  i jumped the gun on him.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:nono:..:nono:..:nono:.... you are in serious violation of "MAN-LAW"...you 

might find yourself in timeout.... , geee and its not been 48 hours 

yet and already in violation of RULES.....

take notice of Bees post... research.... MANLAW.....before your'e in

AT's pergatory..:secret:...:tongue:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> :nono:..:nono:..:nono:.... you are in serious violation of "MAN-LAW"...you
> 
> might find yourself in timeout.... , geee and its not been 48 hours
> 
> ...


oh dear! Evidently Prag is not back in town yet if he hasn't jumped on this thread. Maybe I am safe for a bit longer. I will definitely research "MAN-LAW", it may also help in the future.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Alcy's new bow!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*welcome JPrice*

We'll let it slide that you are Prag's daughter No really, welcome to the world of archery. Do you have a bow yet? If not, you need to get onto your Dad for not taking you bow shopping. (Being out of town is no excuse):wink: It's always nice to have more female archers to keep all these guys in place. 

That's a cute bow set from the Dollar Store. Pretty soon he'll want a "real" bow. Prag has gotten something started!! I'm sure he doesn't mind if you "jumped the gun and bought that bow" 

Hope to meet you soon at a future event.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> We'll let it slide that you are Prag's daughter No really, welcome to the world of archery. Do you have a bow yet? If not, you need to get onto your Dad for not taking you bow shopping. (Being out of town is no excuse):wink: It's always nice to have more female archers to keep all these guys in place.
> 
> That's a cute bow set from the Dollar Store. Pretty soon he'll want a "real" bow. Prag has gotten something started!! I'm sure he doesn't mind if you "jumped the gun and bought that bow"
> 
> Hope to meet you soon at a future event.


Prag is currently doing a beg borrow steal for me. I have yet to actually shoot a bow, I know, crazy, but I am still recovering from surgery. Prag took me with him last week and I got a taste of it and LOVED it! 

Really hope I don't get into too much trouble about the bow. I told Prag he could by Alcy a bow when he turned 3....that is only about 3 month away! 

I don;t know how good I can keep anyone (especially Prag) in their place, but I can sure try. 

Thanks for the welcome, nice to meet you as well.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Prag is currently doing a beg borrow steal for me. I have yet to actually shoot a bow, I know, crazy, but I am still recovering from surgery. Prag took me with him last week and I got a taste of it and LOVED it!
> 
> Really hope I don't get into too much trouble about the bow. I told Prag he could by Alcy a bow when he turned 3....that is only about 3 month away!
> 
> ...


Don't worry about dear ol' Dad getting upset about the bow for Alcy. 3 months is close enough:wink:

His next big project is getting you a bow! That'll speed up surgical recovery time nicely


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

:high5::high5:... nice looking Rambo-set up !..i like those suction cups; wont 

be any problems sticking to a lizard !! .... hehehehehehe


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Don't worry about dear ol' Dad getting upset about the bow for Alcy. 3 months is close enough:wink:
> 
> His next big project is getting you a bow! That'll speed up surgical recovery time nicely


2 more weeks and I can start working up to it.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> :high5::high5:... nice looking Rambo-set up !..i like those suction cups; wont
> 
> be any problems sticking to a lizard !! .... hehehehehehe


At the moment my husband and son are standing at the end of the hallway aiming the dern thing at me! Alcy is having more fun watching his dad shoot it and then running after the arrows. We are already having a great time with it. 

Spit on the tip and it will stick to anything, even lizards!:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

JPrice said:


> 2 more weeks and I can start working up to it.


Looking forward to hearing about your new archery adventure. Be sure and get arrows that stick to lizards like Alcy has:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Way to go jprice...get that young 'un interested early. Sarge Jr and Sarge Jr Jr are going to need someone to push them a bit...alcy is a bit younger than them, but not too much...he should be giving them a run for there money in no time...

If he turns out to be a Lefty like his Pap...let me know, I may be able to help with some hand me-acrosses...(both my boys are south paws when it comes to archery at least...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Way to go jprice...get that young 'un interested early. Sarge Jr and Sarge Jr Jr are going to need someone to push them a bit...alcy is a bit younger than them, but not too much...he should be giving them a run for there money in no time...
> 
> If he turns out to be a Lefty like his Pap...let me know, I may be able to help with some hand me-acrosses...(both my boys are south paws when it comes to archery at least...)


Going to be interesting to see if he shoots LH or RH

Pa_P offers a little RH assistance









But, look how he's holding it when he picked it up himself 









And momma is going to have to go back to the Dollar Store today. Seems Alcy's bow should have had a certain brand name on the limbs :zip: - the top limb "exploded"


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Have you checked eye dominance prag?

Both my boys wanted to pick the bow up right handed, but are definately Left eye dominant...so I got them shooting lefty right away...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Have you checked eye dominance prag?
> 
> Both my boys wanted to pick the bow up right handed, but are definately Left eye dominant...so I got them shooting lefty right away...


Not really checked yet - at less than 3 yo, it's kinda hard to keep his attention focused :wink: After we went back in, he asked for his bow several times, but we just told him that Pa P had to work on it (he didn't see it break - that was mama's fault).

I am thinking/considering the Tiger for his birthday since it can be shot either LH or RH and work from there. 

After some time yesterday with Jennifer, it looks like she is definitely left eye dominant even though she is right handed. I've heard that is not unusual in women. Still going to try Mac's Leopard, but might have to pull the Mojo back out as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Not really checked yet - at less than 3 yo, it's kinda hard to keep his attention focused :wink: After we went back in, he asked for his bow several times, but we just told him that Pa P had to work on it (he didn't see it break - that was mama's fault).
> 
> I am thinking/considering the Tiger for his birthday since it can be shot either LH or RH and work from there.
> 
> After some time yesterday with Jennifer, it looks like she is definitely left eye dominant even though she is right handed. I've heard that is not unusual in women. Still going to try Mac's Leopard, but might have to pull the Mojo back out as well.


I've also gat a S3 with 50 lb limbs (It will go down to about 35#) that should make her draw length if you need something to play with...

Have her put both her hands out at arm's length, then rotate her hands and bring them together until there is a small hole between her first finger and thumb of each hand. Have her look at something through that hole, then slowly pull her hands back toward her face keeping whatever it is in the hole. Whatever eye the hands come back to is her dominant eye...no more guessing. Do this with Alcy too...that is how I figured it out with my boys...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I've also gat a S3 with 50 lb limbs (It will go down to about 35#) that should make her draw length if you need something to play with...
> 
> Have her put both her hands out at arm's length, then rotate her hands and bring them together until there is a small hole between her first finger and thumb of each hand. Have her look at something through that hole, then slowly pull her hands back toward her face keeping whatever it is in the hole. Whatever eye the hands come back to is her dominant eye...no more guessing. Do this with Alcy too...that is how I figured it out with my boys...


Thanks again Sarge - we did a few similar tests yesterday and everything is pointing to left eye. I surely like the idea of the Martin's for testing various DLs - the Mojo will require MOD changes that I don't have. I'm sure NCCrutch has the mods, but changing them is much more involved - as you well know.

Again, it's going to be a couple more weeks before she's ready to even draw a bow, but you know me - got to do some "planning".

Thanks again!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Let me know if it turns out to be lefty...I'll work on getting the S3 set up (or she could fool with the Recurve to start out)...its going to take a bit of work so give me some warning and I'll try and swing by DCWC on 11/1 (Won't be able to stay, but I'll comeout at least...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Let me know if it turns out to be lefty...I'll work on getting the S3 set up (or she could fool with the Recurve to start out)...its going to take a bit of work so give me some warning and I'll try and swing by DCWC on 11/1 (Won't be able to stay, but I'll comeout at least...)


Will do


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Good afternoon! I just finished a 4 hour stretch at work for the first time in 2 weeks and I feel pretty good! PaP helped me alot last night with figuring out the left eye right eye thing and I am sooooo left eye dominate! I worked last night trying to "change" it to no avail.

Either way, we will certainly see very soon if I have it or not. If I don't oh well, PaP still shoots so I have a prayer! :wink:

PaP, were are the pics of me shooting Alcy's bow? I need to go to the store, I forgot on the way home.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Way to go jprice...get that young 'un interested early. Sarge Jr and Sarge Jr Jr are going to need someone to push them a bit...alcy is a bit younger than them, but not too much...he should be giving them a run for there money in no time...
> 
> If he turns out to be a Lefty like his Pap...let me know, I may be able to help with some hand me-acrosses...(both my boys are south paws when it comes to archery at least...)


Alcy may be younger but I bet they are close in size! I have a monster for a kid.

We may all end up lefty!!

My husband is a lefty and for some reason will not touch PaP's lizard (ha, that just sounds funny!). I am guessing he sees archery the same way as he sees golf. He is afraid to try it because he is afraid he will like it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> Good afternoon! I just finished a 4 hour stretch at work for the first time in 2 weeks and I feel pretty good! PaP helped me alot last night with figuring out the left eye right eye thing and I am sooooo left eye dominate! I worked last night trying to "change" it to no avail.
> 
> Either way, we will certainly see very soon if I have it or not. If I don't oh well, PaP still shoots so I have a prayer! :wink:
> 
> PaP, were are the pics of me shooting Alcy's bow? I need to go to the store, I forgot on the way home.


Got some SERIOUS work to do on your form. :wink:

Tongue MUST stay in the mouth!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> Good afternoon! I just finished a 4 hour stretch at work for the first time in 2 weeks and I feel pretty good! PaP helped me alot last night with figuring out the left eye right eye thing and I am sooooo left eye dominate! I worked last night trying to "change" it to no avail.
> 
> Either way, we will certainly see very soon if I have it or not. If I don't oh well, PaP still shoots so I have a prayer! :wink:
> 
> PaP, were are the pics of me shooting Alcy's bow? I need to go to the store, I forgot on the way home.


No big deal I'm right handed and left eye dominate, I just close the left eye and everything is fine. When I was learnin there was no chance of left handed equipment, just right handed hand me downs.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tongue MUST stay in the mouth!


No freakin way!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Bees said:


> No big deal I'm right handed and left eye dominate, I just close the left eye and everything is fine. When I was learnin there was no chance of left handed equipment, just right handed hand me downs.


on problem Bees, I can't wink.....not even a little bit:embara:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JPrice said:


> on problem Bees, I can't wink.....not even a little bit:embara:


Pirate woman - we'll get you a patch or blinder. :wink:

Now go to the store - don't want the little guy thinking Pa P didn't deliver!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Pirate woman - we'll get you a patch or blinder. :wink:
> 
> Now go to the store - don't want the little guy thinking Pa P didn't deliver!


yo ho ho, argh matey


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

JPrice said:


> on problem Bees, I can't wink.....not even a little bit:embara:



other option is to get an Eye patch and cover the left eye and just use the right eye. then ya don't have to :wink::wink::wink: you would look something like this pirate with a bow.


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Bees said:


> other option is to get an Eye patch and cover the left eye and just use the right eye. then ya don't have to :wink::wink::wink: you would look something like this pirate with a bow.


yeah.....no. my kid already thinks i am nuts, all i need is him going to school telling everyone i am a pirate!

Prag, just got back from the store....all is well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Since you're just starting out, you'll be better off in the long run learning to shoot with your dominant eye...the other tricks you heard will work, but since you're learning anyway, you might as well take advantage of that dominance...

I'll start working on getting the S3 ready to go for you...What did you say your wingspan was???

Tell your hubby I've got more bows...we'll get him out shooting yet...

I'll bring a whole lefty set up for you to borrow along with me next time I see your dad...You'll probably just need a release (prag already has all my extras...)


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Since you're just starting out, you'll be better off in the long run learning to shoot with your dominant eye...the other tricks you heard will work, but since you're learning anyway, you might as well take advantage of that dominance...
> 
> I'll start working on getting the S3 ready to go for you...What did you say your wingspan was???
> 
> ...


Get this Sarge - Jennifer is right handed but left eye dominant - her husband is left handed but right eye dominant. See what I have to put up with. :wink:

If we haven't crossed paths by the time she is ready to shoot, we'll gladly make the ride to High Point for such a generous offer. Might even place a crispy on those first 4 targets at S+W. :wink: Carson said on Sat. that it was still OK to shoot those. 

I'm pretty sure she said her spread was 66 - so a 26" dl would probably be a good starting point.

Thanks again


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Since you're just starting out, you'll be better off in the long run learning to shoot with your dominant eye...the other tricks you heard will work, but since you're learning anyway, you might as well take advantage of that dominance...
> 
> I'll start working on getting the S3 ready to go for you...What did you say your wingspan was???
> 
> ...


You da bomb Sarg!


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Get this Sarge - Jennifer is right handed but left eye dominant - her husband is left handed but right eye dominant. See what I have to put up with. :wink:
> 
> If we haven't crossed paths by the time she is ready to shoot, we'll gladly make the ride to High Point for such a generous offer. Might even place a crispy on those first 4 targets at S+W. :wink: Carson said on Sat. that it was still OK to shoot those.
> 
> ...


Yeah, what he said! :wink:


----------

